# My never ending battle with this CA18DET



## omgwtf (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been fighting this thing since i got it put in the ca it hasnt been right since day one! its been 3 years mostly due to the military moving me around, but ive never gotten to really drive my car and its really starting to get to me. Now that my rant is done, i am trying to fix the car wanting to run rich when i hit the gas. it will idle around 15:1 jumping around erratically but when i hit the gas even under no load it goes full rich. ive checked vacuum lines 100 times i hooked up an air compressor and found a few leaks in my intercooler piping yesterday and fixed those. ive put 3 diff MAFS on the car with no help, ive set fuel pressure the correct way, ive set tps, ive set timing. IDK WHAT THIS THINGS PROBLEM IS?!?!? i am running nistune, 444cc inj, n60 or n62 MAFS i have both, nismo adj FPR, gt28rs, FMIC, Greddy type S, CP forged pistons, fully rebuilt with all nissan gaskets 2000 miles ago, AEM UEGO wideband, knock sensor bypassed. Thats all i can think of at the moment. I really want to figure this thing out if not im gonna use the engine for target practice im getting fed up with it and go SR. it will hesistae so bad i can barely drive it. i pulled injectors the other day to look at them but had to sttop mid way and put them back in could my o-ring have started leaking air into the manifold? or do i have a leaky injector ( i wouldnt think bc the idle is on the leaner side) ANYONE give me what ever you have flaming or not i dont care at this point i just want it fixed.

Edit: the coolant temp sensor was replaced a month ago with ka one


----------

